# Amplificador valvular Hi-Fi "Mc Carpí"



## Ampal (Ene 2, 2023)

Hola a todos: Soy jubilado, electrónico de casi todo e informático soft/hardware. En mi juventud, siendo guitarrista de un grupo de rock, construía mis amplificadores y los pedales de efectos (y hablo de finales 60s a 70s...uff!). Durante la pandemia me comprometí con un consuegro a fabricarle un HiFi de válvulas y -modestia aparte- me quedó chulísimo. Si alguien del foro interesado desea la información del diseño que usé, circuito, detalles de construcción, etc, estaré disponible para compartirlo, ok? Dicen que una mano lava a la otra y las dos, la cara...dejo un par de fotos ilustrativas...Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 2, 2023)

Ampal dijo:


> Si alguien del foro interesado desea la información del diseño que usé, circuito, detalles de construcción, etc, estaré disponible para compartirlo, ok? Dicen que una mano lava a la otra y las dos, la cara...dejo un par de fotos ilustrativas...Saludos


Hola Ampal, muy lindo el amplificador !
 Te comento, aquí en el foro los aportes, esquemas, construcciones, etc., se comparten para toda la comunidad, y no para alguien en particular.
Si tu deseo es brindar toda información acerca de tu amplificador, hazlo, pero para todos.
Aquí en, tecnología valvular podrás encontrar el aporte de muchos colegas que han desarrollado, y construido  amplificadores para instrumentos, y Hi-Fi.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Ampal (Domingo a las 11:01 AM)

Hola Rorschach ( y todos !!!)*,* Un saludo cordial.
*S*i estoy aquí es por compartir con todos, aprender y enseñar.
*M*i primer post fué un intento de acercarme a la comunidad y escribí un mensaje coloquial (disculpas si alguien entendió otra cosa).
*A*sí que manos a la obra: No entraré en política, pero en los 70s vivía en un lugar donde era punto menos que imposible comprar ó conseguir componentes electrónicos, no habían. Así que imaginen cómo pudo haber sido el intento de reunir información sobre circuitos ó localizar piezas -aunque fueran de uso- para construir un amplificador...y tener un grupo de música pop!!!*.
E*staba terminando mis estudios de electrónica, y un buen día encontré una mina de oro en un rastro donde se almacenaban viejas máquinas tragamonedas de música (se usaban en los 50s) -*J*ukeboxs echadas a perder por la humedad, el óxido y el resto de inmundicias.
*C*on pequeñas ayudas _-with a little help of my friends, como dijeran Los Beatles-_ pude acceder a algunas -ya estaban canibaleadas, les habían robado los discos, las unidades magnéticas y las agujas, las válvulas, etc- pero encontré un verdadero tesoro: altavoces de 13" y 15" (con los conos rotos, pero reparables), transformadores de fuerza y de salida de audio que inexplicablemente estaban funcionales (esos amplicadores generalmente tenían salidas de audio con potencias de 20 a 30 W) y muchísimos condensadores, resistencias, sockets de válvulas y hardware, etc. No cuento más.
*R*eparé, construí mis amplificadores para el grupo con otros diagramas que conseguí (VOX, Marshall, etc) y pude "sacarle" el jugo a esa tecnología con bastantes contratiempos.
*F*uncionaron muy bien, sin apenas hums ni ruidos de fondo para aquellas épocas y cumplieron su cometido.
*E*n 2020, un consuegro amante de la música me retó a aventurarme con un proyecto de amplificador HiFi de válvulas -él no creía que fuera capaz de fabricar algo así a más de 40 años de diferencia- y acepté; él pagaba la compra de todo lo necesario para el proyecto -todo- y yo no cobraba diseño ni mano de obra: fué una aventura que empezó en paralelo con la pandemia del COVID que logramos llevar a buen término...(continuación)


----------



## Ampal (Domingo a las 7:31 PM)

Empezamos el nuevo post sobre la construcción de este amplificador. Recomiendo paciencia, porque el diseño-construcción
del mismo se compone de muchos detalles a tener en cuenta, y realizar el proyecto con éxito dependerá del interés, recomendaciones
a aplicar, desvelos y bastantes horas de trabajo. Trataré de compartir al máximo la experiencia...es un gusto hacerlo y deseo suerte para
los que acometan su construcción.
El circuito básico es muy popular: Un amplificador stereo para uso HiFi que se compone de un preamplificador de entrada de alta ganancia
(EF86), una etapa driver-inversor de fase (ECC81) y la etapa de potencia (EL34 x 2) en circuito ultralineal. Es conveniente llamar la atención
sobre la calidad de los componentes a usar, _*en especial los transformadores de salida de audio y el de la fuente de alimentación*_. 
También es primordial la estrategia de diseño de un chasis apropiado, teniendo en cuenta dimensiones de componentes, la distribución de 
los mismos, el cableado y -*con especial atención- las tierras del sistema*. De todo esto dependerá lograr un amplificador con un sonido limpio, 
brillante en agudos, profundo en bajos y una presencia bien definida en el espectro de frecuencias medias. Justo lo que buscamos...
Pido excusas porque compartiré directamente mis bocetos. Los planos y datos a mano alzada, con notas y borrones tal y como los concebí. 
Espero que los puedan interpretar, y estaré a vuestra disposición para cualquier duda, ok?
*1- Chasis:*
Plancha Aluminio 2mm espesor (tener en cuenta que el peso total del amplificador ronda los 18Kgs). Se adjunta plantilla con las dimensiones
diseñadas del chasis en función de los componentes, y el espacio necesario para la distribución de los mismos -incluyendo los componentes externos del
frontal y chasis trasero- y un dibujo a bloques -burdo- del amplificador a modo ilustrativo.
Se adjunta también el diseño de la plantilla frontal y trasera del chasis.
*Tener en cuenta que* para fabricar el chasis correctamente, es necesario tener los componentes a mano que se van a usar para poder determinar
las dimensiones del mismo. _Sin cumplir esta recomendación es casi imposible hacerlo.
Hasta el próximo...buenas noches!_


----------



## Ampal (Lunes a las 6:13 PM)

Segunda Tanda: Buenas noches!!! En esta ocasión me adelantaré adjuntando el plano eléctrico del amplificador, y vamos a entrar en consideraciones físicas del hardware. El diagrama base parte de un diseño de la compañia Mullard -tiene "unos cuantos" añitos- en su modelo 520 y es casi el mismo circuito que usaron otros fabricantes de la época, repetido con algunas modificaciones:




Este diagrama no muestra el circuito de entrada con su selector de fuentes de señal ni el control de volúmen.
Aunque más adelante detallaré el listado de componentes, aclaramos que todas las resistencias en el esquema son de 1/2 W salvo que se indique otra potencia.
*Circuito de Entrada:*




...perdonen la chapuza, pero no tengo este esquema en limpio. Es en esencia la conexión del conmutador 3P3T (3 polos 3 tiros) selector de entradas, y el control de volumen a cada canal. _Por si acaso aclaro_ que el diagrama práctico muestra un solo canal y los futuros fabricantes tendrán que duplicarlo...)... stereo!!) El circuito de entrada sí muestra ambos canales...
Por último en esta ocasión dejo referencia del enlace a un documento web que desmenuza teóricamente (y de práctica) el proyecto de construcción de un amplificador similar a éste y sus variantes posibles. Es muy ameno y no tiene desperdicios como guía de consultas y/ó datos de construcción. Solo tiene un "pero"...es original en inglés
(confieso que este artículo "me refrescó" la mente cuando empezaba el proyecto, después de 40 años ...amén)
http://www.lundahl.se/wp-content/uploads/datasheets/amplifier_30wpp.pdf
Hasta la próxima, muy buenas noches...


----------



## Fogonazo (Lunes a las 6:30 PM)

Creo que este es el circuito original Mullar


----------



## Ampal (Lunes a las 6:46 PM)

Hola Fogonazo: Sí, es el mismo. Aquí te dejo el original de Mullard con la lista de componentes para referencia, ok? Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Lunes a las 6:58 PM)

Manual de armado de equipos valvulares RCA años 50´s
					

Un manual similar pero de la compañía Mullard, viene condimentado con algo de teoría y consejos de armado.    Este manual es mucho mas moderno que el del principio (RCA), este es del año 1959. :D




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Ampal (Martes a las 4:48 PM)

Hola a todos !!! (Fogonazo: muchas gracias por el manual de Mullard _siempre se agradece toda la información compartida)
Tercera tanda: 
*Fuente de alimentación:*


Como verán, es un circuito convencional con rectificadores de estado sólido en lugar de válvulas por razones obvias. *A tener en cuenta*: el transformador T1 tiene una potencia de 200W_necesarios y suficientes para alimentar los dos canales_ sobre todo por la capacidad de corriente del circuito de filamentos (8 amp). Las etapas de potencia EL34 consumen una corriente considerable de filamento y es ventajoso que el transformador esté sobredimensionado en capacidad a fin de asegurar la eficiencia y potencia de salida del amplificador. También destacamos el uso del interruptor de alimentación S1 de 3 posiciones: Off (apagado), un paso intermedio de Stand By (S1a) donde se alimentan los filamentos de las válvulas para su calentamiento, y el paso final On (S1b) que aplica la alta tensión a los circuitos de las válvulas. El detalle vintage: usar un bombillo incandescente de 6,3V (L1) como piloto de encendido, en vez de los consabidos leds...
Regreso a los detalles de construcción y comparto las fotos de la "concepción del niño". Creo que ilustraran el trabajo que conlleva fabricar un amplificador de válvulas desde cero, y darán una idea más cercana del proyecto:
*Chasis cero:*




...calculando distribución del hardware




...las regletas de conexión: muy importantes para un montaje cuidadoso de componentes

...listo para...desarmar de nuevo!!! 


Hasta aquí esta parte...las imágenes hablan por sí solas, pero hay un detalle a esta altura de montaje: Con el hardware listo como se ve (solo se ha cableado el circuito de filamentos-ya hablaremos de esto en otra tanda-), hemos desmontado todos los componentes para pulir el chasis y eliminar los arañazos y marcas provocados en la manipulación _sobre todo exterior_. Una vez pulido para cuidar el acabado final, montamos el hardware de nuevo...
Hasta la próxima, saludos !!!


----------



## Ampal (Miércoles a las 11:59 AM)

Hola a todos!!! Hoy toca una semi-tanda de mediodía ...reconozco que he tenido que "trastear" todos los bocetos y los datos del amplificador, para poder darles el proyecto -al menos- algo masticado y puedan digerirlo. Pero ¿trabajo? ya creo que tendrán que echarle unas cuantas horas-días para sus propias versiones. Ojalá que logre enganchar a unos cuantos aventureros...
Antes de tratar el tema de hoy, debo hacer un par de correcciones en el circuito principal para evitar dudas. La primera está referida a las resistencias de cátodo de los EL34. Aparecen R17-18 y R19-20 como 2 unidades en serie de 220 ohms a 5W (220+220= 440 ohms). Era los resistores que conseguí al principio, pero luego logré comprar resistores de 470 ohms 5W y fueron los definitivos instalados ¿aclarado?
La segunda corrección merece un diagrama serio que acabo de confeccionar: el circuito de entrada del amplificador quedó así:


Los detalles de las modificaciones (ó circuitos agregados) al diagrama principal están bien definidos, así como detalles de los componentes. 
Hoy por la noche hablaremos extensamente del _*diseño de las tierras del amplificador*_ (IMPORTANTÍSIMO!!!) -creo que vale mucho la pena hacerlo-. Y si da tiempo, incluiremos la discusión del *diseño físico de distribución del los circuitos de filamento* de las válvulas y las recomendaciones inviolables que hay que observar. Hasta la noche entonces...Saludos !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Miércoles a las 12:36 PM)

Ampal dijo:


> Hola a todos !!! (Fogonazo: muchas gracias por el manual de Mullard _siempre se agradece toda la información compartida)
> Tercera tanda:
> *Fuente de alimentación:*
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Ampal si mi permite "poner la cuchara" aca en tu fuente , jo tengo algunas sugerencias a hacer en tu diseño :
Poner resistores de ecualización en paralelo con los capacitores ( "C1" hasta "C4") electrolicticos del banco de filtrado de alta tensión ( 47Kohmios x 3W creo que sea suficiente) , otra sugerencia serias un resistor tipo NTC de unos 5 Ohmios tal cual es enpleyado en fuentes Conmutadas de PC en série con la llave "S1B" (enciendido de Alta) de modo a protejer la puente rectificadora en lo premero momento de enciendido del pico de curriente de carga del banco de filtrado.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Ampal (Miércoles a las 8:23 PM)

Buenas Noches Daniel !!! Mi hello de inicio y perdona no haber respondido antes, pero desde por la tarde el día (y la noche) se me han complicado y ahora es que logro sentarme con algo de tiempo para agradecerte tu "cucharada" Bienvenido sean todos los aportes que ayuden a mejorar un proyecto y nos permitan intercambiar criterios -el tuyo es uno de esos- y de nuevo agradezco tus sugerencias. Tienes muchísima razón con el tema de las resistencias en paralelo con los condensadores de filtro de AT. Esas resistencias permiten descargar a tierra el potencial alto que queda almacenado en los condensadores en un tiempo corto cuando se apaga el equipo, evitando el desgaste de los mismos -pérdidas de aislamiento, envejecimiento, desvaloración progresiva de la capacidad- y minimizando un shock accidental si alguien tocara por descuido la línea de AT.
El valor promedio del resistor a usar para estos fines está en un rango de 33 Kohms a 220 Kohms/2W pero no es crítico. Ya las añadiré en la 
práctica  haciéndote caso, vale?
En cuando a lo que me comentas sobre la protección de los diodos rectificadores, cualquier medida que ayude a mejorar la fiabilidad de los circuitos no está de más, así que también coincido contigo. En este caso específico, los diodos usados en el puente tienen un Vrrm de 1300 V 
a una Ir de 5 amp, o sea, que "aguantan un tren" como diríamos en argot cubano (nada, los parámetros escogidos para seleccionar el tipo de rectificadores están sobredimensionados para aguantar los probables picos de voltaje -incluso en variación bruscas instantáneas del V+ -) ...
Te comento que el amplificador lleva desde Septiembre de 2021 funcionando al menos un par de horas casi todos los días sin ningún problema (gracias a Dios 🤞). Cada 3 meses aprox. le hago un chequeo de voltajes "estratégicos" en los puntos de control críticos y hasta ahora tampoco hay variaciones a considerar...está con buena salud. Quiero que sepas que valoro muy alto tus sugerencias y te doy gracias por ello, vale?
Un saludo desde España !!! y seguimos en contacto...
P.S- A todos: hoy se me ha ido el tiempo y no he podido preparar el resto del material que pretendía compartir. Se queda para mañana, muy buenas noches a todos los foreros...Bon nuit!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ayer a las 7:22 AM)

Buenos días a todos:
Escribo también desde España, Valencia más concretamente; lo hago poco aunque me conocen prácticamente todos los miembros habituales del foro pues llevo muchos años acá.
Ante la prolijalidad del proyecto, precisión en anotaciones, metodicidad, exhaustividad,etc.....no puedo dejar de preguntarle Don Ampal una pregunta personal.....¿¿¿¿ Cual es su formación y profesión ¿¿¿¿
No estoy acostumbrado a tanta excelencia y buenas prácticas y la curiosidad, sana, me puede.......
Un abrazo.


----------



## Ampal (Ayer a las 10:08 AM)

Hola Juan Carlos! Con sano gusto respondo a tu curiosidad: Estudíé y me gradué de Electrónica y Comunicaciones Navales. Tras varios años trabajando en esa rama, me pasé a electrónica industrial por razones de oportunidades laborales -Mediciones y Automática- . A finales de los 80 "choqué" también con las primeras computadoras industriales, el control numérico, los microprocesadores, los dataloggers...y entonces aparecieron las TRS-80s de Radio Shack, las NEC PC98 y el amor a primera vista con la informática fue incontrolable. Desde Foltrán, BASIC, MS-DOS, Win 3.1, el comienzo y desarrollo de mucho de hardware-software hasta ahora: "nací" con ellos antes de que llegara Internet, imagina si ha pasado el tiempo. Así que trabajé con casi de todo lo que te cuento. Al final me jubilé trabajando software-hardware-comunicaciones con casi 22 años de experiencia. Me faltó un detalle: soy músico y melomaníaco desde que empezaron The Beatles; fabricaba en los 70 mis amps y mis pedales de efectos y trabajé varios años de músico -part time-. En cuanto a lo que preguntas sobre el proyecto, aprendí desde muy jóven que los sacrificios y los estudios a la larga tienen recompensa. Hacer las cosas bien es ponerles corazón y creer en lo que haces; el conocimiento no te lo quita nadie, es tuyo y dependerá siempre de tí. Esa es mi filosofía...
Soy nuevo en el foro y entré por curiosidad (dicen que la curiosidad mató al gato 😂 pero la satisfacción lo regresó de nuevo, así que aquí me tienen todos como un compi más, vale?)...me queda una sorpresa final para ti: la mitad de mis abuelos son nativos de Albalat de la Ribera, o sea soy 50% valenciano !!! Un abrazo, 0.5 coterráneo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ayer a las 11:53 AM)

Distinguido Ampal:
Gracias por tu respuesta y bienvenido al Foro.....te adelanto que excepto yo, te está respondiendo la élite del mismo, o sea, con mejor pié no se puede entrar ¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena !!!!
Albalat de la Rivera, que bonito, yo vivo en el centro de Valencia Capital y nací acá aunque soy descendiente de Granadinos.
Por cierto ¿¿¿ Dónde estás de España ?????.
Por último yo pese a tener 56 años, me "jubilé" con 53.... he sido actor porno y stripper y nuestra vida profesional es muy corta, como la de los futbolistas, por motivos obvios.
Bromas a parte, lo de "jubilado" a los 53 y tengo 56 es cierto; soy electrónico industrial y he trabajado en telefónica de España 32 años hasta que me ofrecieron la "jubilación", práctica habitual en esta empresa.
Además soy licenciado en Derecho y he sido abogado hasta que Telefónica me abrió la posibilidad de la desvinculación que acepté y colgué las botas en ambas actividades, Telefónica y Abogacía.
Ahora me dedico a la bolsa, no la de inversión, la del supermercado, Farmacia, horno, etc....
Un placer saludarte.


----------



## Ampal (Ayer a las 5:21 PM)

Buenas noches Juan Carlos!!!...Muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje...solo una nota: vivo en el caribe español...mucho más cerca de África que de península  (estoy complicado preparando el material que intento subir hoy, excúsame) Hugs


----------



## Ampal (Ayer a las 6:52 PM)

Buenas Noches...como prometido: el chasis libre de ralladuras y listo para darle acabado mate limpio...


----------



## Ampal (Ayer a las 9:30 PM)

*Las tierras del amplificador*
Y ahora al grano con la nueva tanda... (Hola Foreros!!!): hablemos de *las tierras del amplificador*. La experiencia de años, los tropezones y algunos fracasos de inicio llevaron en la práctica a convencerme de que -en la construcción de amplificadores- la mejor elección para la tierra de la fuente de alimentación es el *sistema de conexión de tierra en estrella*. En esta disposición tenemos un único punto común de chasis (una pletina de cobre fijada al chasis en el lugar más cercano a los rectificadores y los condensadores de la fuente) donde van a conectarse -y solo allí- todas las tierras de las diferentes etapas. El motivo técnico que justifica este sistema *es evitar un camino* para que las *intensas corrientes de las etapas de salida y la propia fuente* *NO* circulen por el retorno de tierra de los circuitos de bajo nivel de los preamplificadores. Estas considerables corrientes de tierra de las etapas "fuertes" (cuando se les permite influir en las etapas preamplificadoras por otras conexiones a tierra) son las causantes del maldito *hum y los ruidos* inyectados en la trayectoria de las señales de audio. Por eso, todo comienza por el* Layout* (_me encanta esa palabrita, Jjjj_) del circuito de tierra. Mejor...*por el correcto layout -diseño- de las tierras del amplificador y su distribución en el chasis. *Lo recalco: un error por un mal diseño del circuito de tierra puede echar a perder definitivamente un proyecto, es serio lo que digo☹️...vamos a la siguiente y muy ilustrativa foto:



En esta etapa hemos marcado con color azul un rectángulo1 situado detrás de los filtros de la fuente y pegado a la pared trasera del chasis. Señala y enmarca la *pletina principal del circuito de tierra* y está fijada fuertemente al chasis por un tornillo con arandelas "mordedoras" (tienen aspas que se clavan en el metal) y arandelas de presión apretadas a torque máximo. O sea, primero hay un Tsunami antes que la pletina se afloje o tenga falsos contactos en su conexión con el chasis, lo aseguro. Para la mayoría que no encuentre una chapa de cobre adecuada para fabricar la pletina, un pedazo de tubo de cobre para refrigeración de 1 1/2 " pulgadas y 8 cms de largo será suficiente. Un corte longitudinal, enderezar el tubo a plancha plana, dejar en el centro una zona ligeramente mayor que el diámetro de las arandelas y la tuerca que usaran -barrenar en el centro un orificio para el tornillo de fijación, y doblar los dos laterales en ángulo de 30º. Como una mejora que facilita la soldadura de los cables de tierra a la pletina, pueden ver unos cortes pequeños que seccionan los bordes de la pletina. Se sueldan más rápido y eficiente los cables por ser menor el área a calentar...truquitos.
Seguimos la descripción del layout de la tierra en estrella. En la pletina principal están soldadas las conexiones que vienen de -en orden- 1. Negativo del puente rectificador 2. Negativo de los condensadores de la fuente (Detalle: fíjense que _son las conexiones más cortas a la pletina_, por ese motivo está situada allí) 3. Negativos de los bornes de tierra de los conectores de los altavoces 4. Negativo común de las entradas de señal (conectores RCA). *OJO : Tanto las borneras de los conectores de salida de los altavoces como los conectores RCA de entrada-TODOS- tienen que estar completamente aislados del chasis del amplificador y conectados por un cable común a la pletina. Tener eso muy en cuenta y medir el aislamiento al fijarlos para no meter "el pié". *Esos puntos mencionados están marcados en la foto por unos círculos azules para ubicarlos físicamente. Hay una 5ta conexión pero lo explico de atrás para alante. Si se fijan en la foto, en el área situada entre las etapas de salida y el resto de las válvulas hay un bus que está delimitado por un rectángulo 2 y es la *barra auxiliar de tierra del sistema*. Permite un acceso cercano de conexión de tierra de los componentes asociados a las válvulas, y todas esas conexiones salen por un cable común negro que parte (línea azul en la foto) desde el centro de la barra auxiliar hasta la pletina principal. Ese es el 5to punto del que hablaba antes. Otro detalle: si se fijan en la foto, la barra auxiliar no está aterrada en ninguno de los puntos donde está soldada a las regletas de conexión (circulos verdes). Es un soporte físico para mantenerla aislada lejos del chasis, y solo el cable central negro la conectará eléctricamente a tierra... Tenemos algunas cosas más que añadir sobre este importante tema, pero lo dejamos para otra tanda por sueño. En mi área son las 02.00 am...🥱🥱🥱
Pero les dejo una foto cercana de la zona de la fuente de alimentación y la pletina principal de tierra en estrella. Así los que se despiertan mientras yo duermo podrán ir adelantando, ok? Chao !!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Hoy a las 5:17 AM)

Ampal dijo:


> Buenas noches Juan Carlos!!!...Muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje...solo una nota: vivo en el caribe español...mucho más cerca de África que de península  (estoy complicado preparando el material que intento subir hoy, excúsame) Hugs


Málaga, Almería, Cádiz ????


----------



## Ampal (Hoy a las 5:24 AM)

Buenos días a todos!!! Después de un buen café, remato el tema con las *Reglas de Oro de las conexiones de Tierra en Estrella:
1-* La pletina principal "estrella" _*tiene que estar situada físicamente lo más cercana posible* a la fuente de alimentación, 
    garantizando cables de conexión *lo más cortos posibles* a los negativos de condensadores de filtro y rectificadores _*[ya saben por qué]
2- *Usar *cables de calibre adecuado* para estas conexiones: sección transversal de *~3mm aprox*. 
*3-* El diseño de la distribución del circuito en estrella a* la pletina* fuerza también _*ubicar ésta a la menor distancia posible 
     de las conexiones de tierra*_ de los terminales de salida de altavoces y conectores de entrada de señal 
     (ó viceversa: situar estos conectores en una posición en el chasis conveniente que cumpla con esta exigencia).
*4- *Tener en mente que los conductores de tierra *siempre tendrán que cruzar físicamente los cables de alimentación y los cables 
     (y componentes) que gestionan la señal de audio a 90º para minimizar la inducción de las corrientes que provocan
      hum y ruidos en el amplificador.* * 
     (continuará...Saludos!)*


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Málaga, Almería, Cádiz ????


Hola Juan Ca...no pillaste el acertijo ...¿Caribe español? 🤔 ¿más cerca de África que de Península?...
¡¡¡ Canarias !!! Jjjjjjjjj !!! saludos de mañana


----------



## Ampal (Hoy a las 8:38 AM)

*Reglas de Oro de las conexiones de Tierra en Estrella (cont.)*
Saludos para todos !!! Agrego algunos detalles que omití mencionar para completar esta parte del diseño:
_Usar un alambre de cobre diámetro 2 mm para la barra de tierra. Este calibre asegura la rigidez necesaria para la misma.
__Limpiar bien las superficies de la pletina principal y la barra auxiliar de tierra y estañarlas antes de fijarlas al chasis_. 
Garantiza que ambas estén más protegidas de la corrosión con el tiempo y las soldaduras serán más confiables.
He olvidado mencionar las conexiones de tierra del transformador de fuerza y de los transformadores de salida de audio:
¡también en el mismo saco!!! Directos a la pletina principal y por el camino más corto (Nota: fíjense en la foto y verán como
las ubicaciones de todos estos componentes mencionados cumplen con las reglas antes señaladas -así se hace-).
_*Lo más importante que creo deben sacar de todo lo explicado -como conclusión- nuestros amigos foreros* , es que el diseño
y la planificación del circuito de tierra en estrella (en el chasis y eléctricamente) tienen que tener como objetivo principal conseguir
*aislar a lo máximo los circuitos de entrada de las altas corrientes de tierra que se producen en las etapas de potencia y la fuente de alimentación. Y la estrategia de tierras en estrella lo logra -no todo el chasis es tierra, aunque muchos crean lo contrario-*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Hoy a las 9:21 AM)

Ampal dijo:


> no todo el chasis es tierra, aunque muchos crean lo contrario


Por acá usamos dos "palabras" diferentes para distinguir *tierra* (protección contra electrocuciones) de *masa (GND)* que es el 0V (referencia) del circuito.
Y sí, se unen masa y tierra a través de un Ground Loop Breaker para proteger al usuario de una falla catastrófica del transformador de alimentación (corto entre secundario y primario) y aún así minimizar ruidos. La tierra se conecta directamente al chasis (gabinete) para proteger al usuario contra un corto de los 220V al chasis.
Por supuesto que todo GND del circuito está completamente aislado del chasis excepto en el punto del GLB.

Te comento esto para unificar expresiones y que todos hablemos mas o menos de la misma forma.


----------



## Rorschach (Hoy a las 9:59 AM)

Ampal dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 294006
> Buenas Noches...como prometido: el chasis libre de ralladuras y listo para darle acabado mate limpio...


Buen día Ampal, excelente, muy sobrio el chasis.

Cuando construí uno de mis amplificadores, en ese caso opté por separar fuente de poder, y amplificador, los chasis de fuente, y amplificador  los hice en acero inoxidable, y acabado brillante.





*CHASIS AMPLIFICADOR*




*AMPLIFICADOR TERMINADO*



*AMPLIFICADOR TERMINADO*


Puedes visitar uno de mis post acerca de este amplificador, son 17 páginas :  Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach
​


----------



## Ampal (Hoy a las 11:13 AM)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buen día Ampal, excelente, muy sobrio el chasis.
> 
> Cuando construí uno de mis amplificadores, en ese caso opté por separar fuente de poder, y amplificador, los chasis de fuente, y amplificador  los hice en acero inoxidable, y acabado brillante.
> 
> ...


Hola Dr !!! Me superencanta vuestro proyecto con el amp de 50 W!!! Wow!!! y yo que me quejaba y advertía a todos de cuanto trabajo por realizar !?!!! Felicidades mil y de seguro a la tarde mía (GMT) le contestaré con más tranquilidad. Ya me bajo vuestro post ..hasta más tarde y saludos efusivos desde Canarias


----------



## Rorschach (Hoy a las 11:17 AM)

Ampal dijo:


> Hola Dr !!! Me superencanta vuestro proyecto con el amp de 50 W!!! Wow!!! y yo que me quejaba y advertía a todos de cuanto trabajo por realizar !?!!! Felicidades mil y de seguro a la tarde mía (GMT) le contestaré con más tranquilidad. Ya me bajo vuestro post ..hasta más tarde y saludos efusivos desde Canarias


Ampal, el Dr. es Zoidberg  !!!
Yo soy Rorschach !!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Hoy a las 12:08 PM)

Ampal dijo:


> Hola Dr !!! Me superencanta vuestro proyecto con el amp de 50 W!!! Wow!!! y yo que me quejaba y advertía a todos de cuanto trabajo por realizar !?!!! Felicidades mil y de seguro a la tarde mía (GMT) le contestaré con más tranquilidad. Ya me bajo vuestro post ..hasta más tarde y saludos efusivos desde Canarias


Ampal, Rorschad ( mi querido amigo Gustavo ) es el LEONARDO DA VINCHI de las válvulas, mira sus aportes en éste foro y disfruta.........
Un abrazo.


----------



## Ampal (Hoy a las 1:55 PM)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ampal, Rorschad ( mi querido amigo Gustavo ) es el LEONARDO DA VINCHI de las válvulas, mira sus aportes en éste foro y disfruta.........
> Un abrazo.


Uff !!! ☹️Todos merecen una disculpa, y en especial Rorschad 🙏 por mi desliz al confundir los miembros y los mensajes, responder apurado, leer apurado y querer hacer 4 cosas a la vez. Parece que mi cabeza me ha jugado una mala pasada y lo lamento -no imaginan cuanto-. Acepten -por favor- mis sinceras disculpas, vale?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Hoy a las 2:02 PM)

Ampal dijo:


> " Acepten -por favor- mis sinceras disculpas,* vale*?"


!Vaaaaaaaaaaaale! ,Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------

